#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Problema cronico olt intelbras 8820i

## huntersjp

venho desde a versao 1.... abrindo chamados junto a intelbras porem a resposta sempre é atualizar o firmware da olt e onu. faço!
hoje ja estou na versao 2.49 e ja lancaram uma nova. (vou atualizar).
meu problema é a desassociação das onus com a olt sempre que falta energia em algum bairro da cidade, e quando volta a energia a porta PON que representa o bairro ou a localidade, as ONUs, pelo menos a maioria não sincroniza. aparece o termo (IN PROGRESS) no status da posição da ONU. os equipamentos só vão retornar após eu manualmente ir de um a um na OLT dar o comando (onu resync gpon(tal) onu(tal)).

o que pode está acontecendo? quem tem a mesma olt passa por isso? 
agradeço a resposta e compreensão de todos!

----------


## glperon

Eu tenho intelbras 8820i com algumas ONUs chinesas, muitas tp-lixo tx-6610 e muitas 110! Já aconteceram várias quedas de energia mas nunca passei por isso. Vc instrui seu cliente quando esta sem internet a desligar tudo (onu+roteador) e religar novamente antes de abrir um chamado por falta de internet? Fazendo esse procedimento de desligar e religar as ONUs nao levantam não? Será que nao são suas ONUs ou alguma configuração errada?

----------


## huntersjp

sempre há a possibilidade de ser config porém eu mando sempre que abro chamado os prints das config para o suporte intelbras e eles nunca falaram nada sobre config, sempre dão uma checada e dizem que a soluçao está na proxima atualização

----------

